# Yall ever heard of a weiner deer?



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Some one posted this on facebook and thought yall would get a kick out of it dont know if its real but quite comical lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I am guessing that deer was born @ 8 days ago.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Photoshop?


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

DCAVA said:


> Photoshop?


Most likely the case but i thought it was funny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

It'd be the perfect size for the pit @ the lease!!! lol!!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

DCAVA said:


> It'd be the perfect size for the pit @ the lease!!! lol!!!


 You could hi fence a ranch with hog panels...HA!


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Actually, there is such a thing. I was watching the Outdoor channel and on the Tecomate Ranch they had a dwarf deer as that is what David Morris called it. Pretty interesting. Wasnt that tiny but was definitely a dwarf deer.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

midget deer.. interesting


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Cool pic. I would think there are dwarfs in most species.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Yep dont know if i could shoot one would be nice to have for a pet lol I would like to see one with some antlers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Seems like it would be a prime target for predators.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Deer sausage


----------

